# Anyone charter?



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

I would like to learn how all this works, constantly amazed at the flounder pics that get posted, not to mention my fishing for them is sometimes good and most times not so good. One of my favorite fish to eat but other than reading the forum I really don't have any idea about what equipment you use or how you go about it or where you go and why.

Anyone charter or allow novices to go out with them in the Destin / FWB / Navarre area?


----------



## frayedknot (May 26, 2010)

*Call Me!*

Call Me. I run an inshore charter and just started runni9ng flounder trips on the frayedknot. give me a call

Capt. Chris White
850 723 7889 cell


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

start logging when you catch them and dont catch them. I have noticed here in biloxi that i catch them on rising tide and the first hour of a dropping tide. Live baitfish works better over shrimp, also cocahoe minnow lures and gulp baits work good with a shaky head retrieve or a constant retrieve at a medium speed. As for gigging them, low tide rising is usually best. It has to be clear enough to see bottom ankle to knee deep.Get on the protected side of marsh,beach, island,etc that the wind is blowing towards if windy.I prefer to gig on bars where there are dropoffs nearbye. Big old flats with no deeper water nearbye usually arent as good. The more moon out the more skiddish the flounder get, you might see a good many on a full moon, but most will take off before you can gig them. Hope some of this helps you out.


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

also, when walking to gig flounder, i use a homeade 12v underwater light made from a tractor headlight(9.99 @ advance auto parts here), and use a piece of 1" pvc about 4ft long, to a 45 to a 4"sch40cap and silicone the headlight in the pvc and run the wires throught the handle. i use a small gel cell battery in a backpack to power it. i use a standard 2 prong gig and put my fish on a stringer as i go. Before this i used lanterns, and im glad i dont fool with those anymore. as far as boat floundering, i use 4 500w halagon outdoor floodlights and power them with a generator. i used barbed gigs on the boat and try to let the tide/wind push the boat while i steer and assist pushing with the gigs. I use 10' wooden closet rods bought from lowes for my gig handles for the boat.


----------



## sel1005 (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks for the great advice and input, and PM sent to Capt Chris. Will post pics if I get lucky down the road for sure!


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

GL sel1005 , flounder stabbing can get very addictive :thumbup:


----------

